# Project "Quarantwin"



## sccruiser (Apr 29, 2020)

Today was first shakedown ride on the salty Elgin!.  This was a great project to keep me moving during recovery from heart valve surgery 4 weeks ago.  Special thanks to @fordmike65 , @OldSkipTooth and @Classic Cool Rides for helping me with the bones to get this bucket list ride back onto the streets again.!


----------



## John G04 (Apr 29, 2020)

Love it! I need to get one of those someday


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice bike - Glad to hear your recovery went well!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 29, 2020)

*I dont what looks better ,An Empty Beach in Santa Cruz,,or   your Elgin,,Ill go with the Elgin,,,Just keep in mind,,, 6 feet away,,for the month of May..*


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 30, 2020)




----------

